# Gentoon asennuksessa ongelmia

## tommih

Eli topikin mukaisesti tuli vähän ongelmia asennuksessa. Olen tehnyt usb-live tikun jolla boottaan ilman ongelmia. Valitsen n.6gt osion ja teen siis yhden osion vain. Mounttaan / sinne ja kone latailee jonka jälkeen kysytään aikavyöhykettä ja jonkun ajan päästä internettiä. Tämän jälkeisessä latauksessa tulee että "Installation Failed". Logista löytyy seuraavaa:

GLI: February 11 2009 15:16:56 - Emerged the selected bootloader.

GLI: February 11 2009 15:16:57 - Output of Kernel Names:

ls: cannot access /mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-*: No such file or directory

GLI: February 11 2009 15:16:57 - Exception received during 'Configuring and installing bootloader': BootloaderError :FATAL: _configure_grub: Error listing the kernels in /boot

GLI: February 11 2009 15:16:57 - Traceback (most recent call last):

GLI: February 11 2009 15:16:57 - File "/opt/installer/GLIClientController.py", line 122, in run

    func()

GLI: February 11 2009 15:16:57 - File "/opt/installer/templates/x86ArchitectureTemplate.py", line 46, in install_bootloader

    self._configure_grub()

GLI: February 11 2009 15:16:57 - File "/opt/installer/templates/x86ArchitectureTemplate.py", line 61, in _configure_grub

    raise GLIException("BootloaderError", 'fatal', '_configure_grub', "Error listing the kernels in /boot")

GLI: February 11 2009 15:16:57 - GLIException: BootloaderError :FATAL: _configure_grub: Error listing the kernels in /boot

Emolevyni on Asus P5W DH Deluxe jos siitä on apua. Olen kokeillut myös tekemällä /boot swap, /home ja / osiot erikseen mutta ei onnistu  :Sad:  LiveCD on se uusin eli ?2008.0?

Kiitän kovasti avusta!

----------

## Paapaa

LiveCD? Onko tuo se, jossa on graafinen installoija? Sanoisin, että koeta asentaa Gentoo ilman automaattia. Eli lue Hanbookia huolellisesti ja asenna Gentoo sen avulla. Installeri on käsittääkseni vähintään buginen.

----------

## tommih

Niin oikea LiveCD joka boottaa gentoon. Siinä on graafinen ja tekstipohjainen asentaja. Itsekin päättelin että taitaa olla aika "purkka" tuo. Boottaan sen ja voin asentaa käsin siitä? Mutta mitä ohjetta pitäisi seurata?

----------

## Paapaa

Voit käyttää aivan mitä tahansa linux-CD/DVD:tä, joka boottaa ja tunnistaa rautasi. Kunhan vain päätät bittisyyden ensin.

Täällä ohjeet:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/

Jos haluat 32-bittisen, käytä x86-ohjetta. Jos taas 64-bittisen, valitse amd64-manuska. Oletan, että et käytä mitään eksoottisempaa rautaa... Ja lue vaikka ensin ohje läpi ja kysy täällä jos on outoja kohtia.

----------

## tommih

Unohdin tuossa mainita että tuo usb-live on ainoa mikä boottaa. Linuxilla on joku ongelma dvd-asemani kanssa. Se johtuu ilmeisesti tuosta emolevystäni. Sen takia pitäisi saada tämä tikku toimimaan.

----------

## Paapaa

Käytä sitä vaan - sama se mitä käyttää, kunhan pääset konsoliin/terminaaliin. Ja sitten vaan seuraat Handbookia.

----------

## jmz2

Sysrescuecd on hyvä. Livecd:n kanssa ei ainakaan itselläni ole muuta ollut kuin ongelmia, ei tunnistanut minunkaan DVD-asemaa, että olisi siitä suostunut käynnistämään itsensä.

----------

## tommih

Nyt en tiedä mitä tein kun startx antaa vain mustan ruudun  :Sad:  Tässä xorg.conf jos joku haluaa auttaa: http://dpaste.com/1076/

Ja Xorg.0.log http://dpaste.com/1156

----------

## ilborg

 *tommih wrote:*   

> Nyt en tiedä mitä tein kun startx antaa vain mustan ruudun  Tässä xorg.conf jos joku haluaa auttaa: http://dpaste.com/1076/
> 
> Ja Xorg.0.log http://dpaste.com/1156

 

```
Xorg.log:

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

```

Eli ei onnistu drm:n avaus(käynnistys?). Muistaakseni pitää kääntää kernelin kanssa nuo drm-systeemit. Voit kokeilla vaikka vaihtaa tuolta xorg.confista tuon

```

Driver "ati" ->Driver "vesa"

```

, kunhan tietysti varmistat, että vesa-ajurit on asennettu ensin. Vesa ei tainut tarvita kerneliltä mitään, vaan ainoastaan Xorgin ajuri riitti. Jos tuo toimii, niin alat katsomaan mites tuon atin ajurin saisi toimimaan(tässä kohtaa siis varmistettu, että ongelma on atin ajurissa). Varmaankin etsit tuolta kernelin "make menuconfigista" nuo drm-systeemit, ja laitat päälle, tai tapauksessasi varmaan mielummin moduuleina käännät, niin ei tarvitse koko kerneliä alkaa kääntämään uusiksi. Configuroinnin jälkeen siis, mikäli päätit ajurin kääntää moduulina, niin:

```

# make modules&&make modules_install

```

Tämän jälkeen voit ladata ajurin "modprobe <ajurin nimi>". Toinen mikä voi myös estää tuon ajurin toimimisen, on se, ettei ajureilla ole oikeutta ladata muistiin ajureita, joista ovat riippuvaisia.  Tällöin xorg ei esimerkiksi saa ladattua tuota drm-ajuria. Löytyy myös jostain kernelin optioista(joku driver autoload tjsp).

Ota kanssa huomioon, että noita atin ajureita taitaa olla joku 3-5 erilaista, että niistä pitäisi sitten arpoa vielä oikea. Itse ainakin jouduin archissa miettimään, että mikähän ajuri sopii ihan ensimmäisiin radeon-kortteihin. Jos on vanhempi kortti, niin muistaakseni ajurin nimi oli "radeon". Googlella varmaan löytää, mikä ajuri menee mihinkin korttiin. Tietysti jos sinulla sattuu olemaan uunituore kortti, niin varmaan catalystit ovat parhaat.

----------

